# Chew treats questions



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I was doing a bit of research after giving Zoey a few Rawhides and after what i seen, I hate them. Princess never liked rawhides so i never had this problem arise but i'm looking for an alternative for her to occupy herself while im at work. I'm looking at getting raw meaty bones, bully sticks and antlers but not sure where to buy them. I'm sure i can get some bully sticks and maybe antlers at the local pet store but, they are probably overpriced by a ton. I was wondering where YOU got your supplies?

possibly this?
Paw Naturaw Organic Raw Meaty Bones Variety Pack, 1.66-Pound Bags (Pack of 6): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

I'm a newb when it comes to these. Thanks


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never felt comfortable enough letting my dog eat anything like bones or rawhide when I'm not home. As a puppy, he got a Kong with frozen peanut butter and yogurt with treats in it. you can freeze all sorts of things in there.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I bought her the kong, but she doesnt love it that much. I'll try to freeze it though see if that helps.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have given Himalayan chews and my boy liked them

Himalayan Dog Chew

I have bought alot from this site with no issues. 

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Courtney said:


> I have given Himalayan chews and my boy liked them
> 
> Himalayan Dog Chew
> 
> ...


I do the same exact thing. Only bully sticks and very occasionally himalayan chews, but those are usually destroyed pretty quick.

I never give any type of rawhide. Too many horror stories.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I have also ordered from BestBullysticks.com. Although, our GSD doesnt seem very interested in the bully sticks. She is starting to get better about the himilayan chews tho!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I like their site you can buy alot of stuff other than the bullysticks.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

i just got a bulyl stick sample pack for large dogs and a jumbo elk horn.... Zoey is spoiled already and its been two weeks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nickyb said:


> i just got a bulyl stick sample pack for large dogs and a jumbo elk horn.... Zoey is spoiled already and its been two weeks!


Don't be surprised if they stink while she's chewing on them (the bully sticks). The ones available in most pet stores STINK.


----------

